# Triple smoked back bacon



## JJS (Apr 16, 2019)

So I pulled some back bacon out of the freezer for a buddy of mine to try, he said that is awesome but can you put more smoke flavor in it???? Boy can I!! 

Started with a 6# loin, dry cured for 10 days. 
Friday night 6hrs cold smoke 
Sunday during snow storm 6hrs cold smoke 
Today 3.5 hrs at 225 with smoke 
All smoke was done with apple dust

Hanging out in the fridge for a day for two until I get a few minutes to slice it up 










The seasoning on top was maple sugar and pepper. Won’t be doing that again!!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 16, 2019)

looks great


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 16, 2019)

What didn't you like about the maple and pepper? I usually just pepper the heck out of mine. Always wondered about using maple sugar or something similar.


----------



## JJS (Apr 16, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> What didn't you like about the maple and pepper? I usually just pepper the heck out of mine. Always wondered about using maple sugar or something similar.



I just sprinkled it on in the form that it came off the sugar pot (coarse sugar) and it basically just got rock hard and rolled off, it probably would have been a lot better if I put it in a coffee grinder and made it a finer consistency.


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 16, 2019)

Gotcha. Good tip for the future. Ever considered trying honey powder? I've used it on belly bacon (and about 1,000,000 other things) and it never disappoints.

You can get it on Amazon for like 13.00 and they send you a coffee can worth. It's another great sugar medium to use in all your projects and I think it sets nicer that traditional sugars, albiet a bit thinner of a set


----------



## JJS (Apr 16, 2019)

I’ll have to give it a try


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice looking bacon there guy.

Warren


----------



## JJS (Apr 16, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking bacon there guy.
> 
> Warren



Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## JJS (Apr 17, 2019)

Well it definitely has more smoke than I usually have in it. I am quite happy with the results. I apologize for the lighting


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2019)

Try swapping the sugar to maple sugar during the cure.  It works very well.


----------



## JJS (Apr 17, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Try swapping the sugar to maple sugar during the cure.  It works very well.



I will give it a try on the next batch, didn’t have it when I started this one, kinda just an experiment gone wrong lol


----------

